# Are your horses eating mesquite beans?



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 4, 2005)

My horses love mesquite beans. When they are turned into the larger pasture, they GALLUP to the stand of mesquite trees. I have asked the local extension agent about them, but he didn't know anything, except they weren't poisonous! I know they make a flour from them in South America. I was wondering what the calories are and the food nutrient. Mine have been snacking on them for several weeks now, and the only thing I've really noticed is the baby trees coming up in the compost pile! Anybody else with such a question?

Marsha


----------



## justaboutgeese (Sep 4, 2005)

I wonder if mesquite poop is good for smoking meat ??


----------



## virginia (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks "justaboutgeese" I needed that giggle.

and marsha I don't know beans about M. beans!!

Sorry, just one of those days.

Ginny StP


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 4, 2005)

Well, I just did a Dogpile search about the subject. Evidently there is at least one case of the beans causing colic if the horse eats too many. (How many is "too many"?) They are full of carbohydrates and taste like candy to animals. In the case mentioned, it caused an impaction. Guess I will keep a closer eye on snacks from now on!

Geese, I don't think my compost pile would do very well for grilling, as the dung beetles turn it into powder overnight.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Sep 4, 2005)

Marsha-

I grew up in mesquite country; as I recall, almost EVERYTHING likes mesquite beans at a certain point in their growth. Never had horses turned out to freely partake of them, but do believe I'd suggest limiting their access. I do recall that the "fresh" beans taste really good-have you tasted one? If memory serves-they are sweet and fairly moist--no wonder the horses(and I know, cattle will, too!)go for them!!


----------



## mizbeth (Sep 4, 2005)

HI

I have them too. In fact my horses will stand on their hind legs to get them off the trees. They are FULL OF PROTEIN and horses that eat them maintain their weight well on them. I believe they can cause colic tho., so you need to watch for tummy aches with those eating them. I have had two recent colics and I'm sure that was what it was. The first filly was full of gas and very bloated. The second a little more sick (she is pouty girl anyway) but both recovered in a few hours with banamine, walking, gatorade.


----------



## wildoak (Sep 4, 2005)

Yes, horses do love them and yes, they can set up an impaction. If it's feasible you might either limit their turnout in that area or rake up the beans periodically. Horses are funny when they really like something. We had a peach tree that overhung my foaling pasture for years - peaches are on the toxic list for horses, but you couldn't tell that to my mares. They would stand under the tree waiting for them to fall, stand up to pull them off the trees.....I tried to keep them picked up but it was a big, prolific tree and I couldn't stay ahead of it! Peaches were juicy and there was lots of slurping going on, lots of sticky chin whiskers.




Never seemed to hurt the mares but I did pick up what I could beat them to.





Jan


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 4, 2005)

They can't have peaches either?! What about watermelon? They would rather have that than mesquite beans. You haven't seen slurping till you've seen them eat watermelon! Some of my horse friends are very particular about what their horses get, as they have had food-related trouble. I have never had trouble related to feeding, so I am not as careful as I should be. Yes, I did try a mesquite bean when it was young and tender. I like watermelon better than mesquite, too.


----------



## minimule (Sep 4, 2005)

One of my vegetarian aunts used to have my mom gather and send her mesquite beans. She made a tea out of them and said it was really good for you. Never tried it though



My brother and mom have both made jelly out of it. That's pretty good! I've heard that in some areas of TX they do use the beans to add to the cattle feed.


----------



## chandab (Sep 4, 2005)

wildoak said:


> Yes, horses do love them and yes, they can set up an impaction.  If it's feasible you might either limit their turnout in that area or rake up the beans periodically.  Horses are funny when they really like something.  We had a peach tree that overhung my foaling pasture for years -  peaches are on the toxic list for horses, but you couldn't tell that to my mares.  They would stand under the tree waiting for them to fall, stand up to pull them off the trees.....I tried to keep them picked up but it was a big, prolific tree and I couldn't stay ahead of it!  Peaches were juicy and there was lots of slurping going on, lots of sticky chin whiskers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder if it's just the pit that is toxic? I know the pit is toxic to humans, but the flesh (fruit) is just fine for us, so possibly is fine for horses as well.


----------



## chandab (Sep 4, 2005)

Marsha Cassada said:


> They can't have peaches either?!  What about watermelon?  They would rather have that than mesquite beans.  You haven't seen slurping till you've seen them eat watermelon!  Some of my horse friends are very particular about what their horses get, as they have had food-related trouble.  I have never had trouble related to feeding, so I am not as careful as I should be.  Yes, I did try a mesquite bean when it was young and tender.  I like watermelon better than mesquite, too.
> 461599[/snapback]
> ​



I don't know if watermelon is safe for sure or not, but do know that my little mare wouldn't touch it when I offered it to her this summer and she usually eats just about anything.


----------



## rockin r (Sep 4, 2005)

All my minis and full size horses eat peaches and watermelon. They love them. I have not heard of a horse colic on either. One of my stallions ( Dillion ), will kick the trees to get them to fall to the ground!! When they are thru eating the peach, they spit out the pit..

When I give them watermelon, I don't give them the skin. And not to much of the white rind.


----------



## Pepipony (Sep 4, 2005)

Ohhhhhh my horses love peaches,pears and watermelon, kinda like horse crack



When we had orchards I let them graze it, and it was funnny to see them snatching a peach everynowandagain my ol man would grab a peach, put his head down like he was grazing then projectile spit that pit out way to funny now I just have a couple of pear trees and they all run to those trees each day. Tonto ( mini) is too small to reach the branches but he will kick the tree to make them drop.


----------

